# N Scale: Thinking of rebuilding/starting over



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey every one, been tossing around the idea lately of redoing my current N scale layout (link to some pics http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?33221-Need-help-input-on-planning-an-expansion-industry!!). Either rebuilding or possibly selling and starting fresh. No idea what I could get for it.

I've got the "expansion" about half complete, track laid and wired just starting scenery. I've been think though of changing it up before investing too much time and money into something I'll replace one day anyways. It's been a great chance to learn the hobby and find out the aspects I like and what I don't like, what I'd do different etc.

What I'd like to do/have this time:
- Modular, 2x4 sections, L-shaped (4x6 foot print)
- One module able to operate alone (switching or circuit) when space is needed
- Be able to run 2-3 trains with at least one having 20-25 cars
- Longish mainline run with 11" minimum curves
- A few industries along the front
- A real passing siding
- Small engine facility
- RIP track
- Small yard/staging to keep/classify cars
- Smallish intermodal facility, enough to have some sets of double stack cars
- Mountain scenery in the back ground hiding some of the track and roundy-roundness.

I have a few plans I've done up in AnyRail that I'll upload when I'm home from work. If anyone has some ideas or knows a good track plan that fits the description closely post it up! I've also debated on paying someone with expertise to design a good plan with a shopping list of parts, but I have no idea how much that service costs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you try working that into a new plan?

Maybe put it in the corner and add different lines running to it?
You might have to rework some of it to make it fit.
You have the switch coming off it already.


Looks too nice to scrap.:smilie_daumenpos:

You won't get what it is worth in your mind.
I would try to incorporate it into the new plans. :smokin:


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I've thought about incorporating it Big Ed but there's too much I'd wanna do different, especially bench work. I'm thinking of doing something alone the lines of the plan below, done in two 2x4 sections.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Been away all week on a road trip to Oregon! I'll post up my track plans when I get home.

I wanna increase my radius from 8" up to 10-11" so I'm able to run some more modern equipment. I don't think I'll be incorporating any grades either, or at max 2%. I might even switch to using code 55 track. 

I was thinking if I can quickly clean up and finish the main 2.5x3' board I would sell that and keep my expansion with the switches. All scenicked and wired, include a cheap transformer and some old cars and a loco, I was thinking of asking $150. Is that a reasonable price?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess that price is without the locomotive and cars?

Put an add on your local craigslist?
Just take cash only, check the bills and don't let anyone into your house. :smokin:

What is with the closet you have marked?
Tear the doors off down and use that space too?


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

That was just an example I found on another forum, not my actual plan. I just got to my own place tonight and was playing around with AnyRail but I keep running out of pieces haha. I need to try SCARM or something else free.

That price was $150, was gonna throw in a Minitrix H12-44 and some random older cars, ones I never bothered converting to MT couplers and a cheap transformer. I don't know what a good price would be since I've always bought most things at train shows cheap or deals on eBay/online retailers.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I was also thinking of using this as one end of the loop on one module but rotated 180*. I already converted it in AnyRail to fit C55 track and turnouts. I would like the opposing loop to be quite a bit simpler, more scenic. Have it in two 2x4 modules or the 2x4 and a 2x2 with the return loop.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a thought.

From what I see you could transform your old one into a Christmas tree display piece?

The center mountain you could cut a hole for the tree post to come through and somehow mount the trees base underneath? Would work better with an artificial trees post. Or maybe a small tree?

Then add some type of Christmas buildings, maybe an ice skating rink, snow, etc.
A working sled ride? I have seen it somewhere, a working ski lift? I seen that somewhere too.
And make up some Christmas trains to run around it. Easy enough to paint and make some Christmas loads up. Small wrapped boxes, a tree flatbed car, Christmas tanker, put a Santa in the caboose add a few elves? Add Christmas decals?

18" x 36" would not be that hard to store somewhere?

Just a thought.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I've thought about it but I really have no where to store it. It's currently 30"x48". I only really have room for one layout at a time right now.

Here's some track plans I've drawn up. One is just one of Mike's small track plans converted to C55 and fitted on a 2x4.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Playing around with some more track plans, I have a 50 piece limit so I end up using lots of flex track to compensate.

The second plan I haven't really gotten much further on the RH loop, I haven't really decided what to put in there. It would be in two modules, one 2x4 the other 2x3.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Check also this N-scale, L-shaped plan - you may got some ideas there:

L-shaped Minitrix Layout in N scale










See also more N-scale layouts & track plans in the SCARM software layout's page.

Mixy


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's another possible design, not as large, trying to keep most of the elements I want, passing siding, runarounds, longer spurs, loco facility/repair track and a staging yard. Curves are 11" radius except for the inside passing siding. The mainline is not as long of a run but the size is much better suited for my place. I spend a lot of time during my week tinkering on track plans in AnyRail an they usually all turn out fairly small due to my 50 piece track limit.


----------

